# Scotland girls?



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi

I've been reading back loads of messages and there used to be quite a number of us Scottish girls on here at 1 point.  

How are you all?  Where abouts in your treatments are you?

Would love to hear any up to date news on various hospitals.

Take care,
Deb x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Deb,

I live in Denny near Stirling and went to Ninewells in Dundee for treatment. At the time, they didn't seem to be as short on donor sperm as other places seemed to be. Not sure what it's like now.

Whereabouts do you live? Are you planning any more treatment?

Viv xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Viv

Thanks for replying.  Your boys are just gorgeous...you must be so happy.

We're in Ayrshire....yeah we'll be planning on trying again next cycle.

The donor situation isn't good is it?!  Mindu we're lucky, DH got a new job which pays slightly more so we were able to save some money and try privately.  It's still a struggle though and I hope with all my heart it works or we'll run out money and options.

Take care,
Deb x


----------



## fairy-god-mother (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls

Just thought I'd drop in and say "hi".

I'm in Fife and just about to start treatment to help a fellow FF and friend who is also in Fife. Please keep everything crossed for us as she is a lovely lady who deserves a miracle.

Kay

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,


Just popped in to say Hi, im finished with TX now   ,  D.H doesnt want us to use a Donor any more since we managed to have a wee miracle and i suppose i cant blame him, maybe i'd feel the same if the shoe were on the other foot, Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for your TX.

xDebsx


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

I am in Inverness and went to Aberdeen for treatment. We were told there would be at least an 18 month wait for donor sperm. We got a call 6 weeks later saying they had sperm available for us and on our first go at DIUI we got a bfp and am now blessed with a darling son who is coming up for 4months old. So never give up hope
I wish you all best of luck with your treatment and hope you can all be as lucky as dh and I.

Tracey x


----------

